# La casa di Asterione.



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2008)

Non ricordo se avevo già postato questa meraviglia! Ma se anche fosse, male non fa di certo:

"E la regina dette alla luce unfiglio che si chiamò Asterione"Apollodoro, Biblioteca, III, 1

So che mi accusano di superbia, e forse di misantropia o di pazzia. Tali accuse (che punirò al momento giusto) sono ridicole. È vero che non esco di casa, ma è anche vero che le porte (il cui numero è infinito) restano aperte giorno e notte agli uomini e agli animali. Entri chi vuole. Non troverà qui lussi donneschi né la splendida pompa dei palazzi, ma la quiete e la solitudine. E troverà una casa come non ce n'è altre sulla faccia della terra (Mente chi afferma che in Egitto ce n‘è una simile). Perfino i miei calunniatori ammettono che nella casa non c'è un solo mobile. Un altra menzogna ridicola è che io, Asterione, sia un prigioniero. Dovrò ripetere che non c'è una porta chiusa, e aggiungere che non c'è una sola serratura? D’altronde, una volta al calare del sole percorsi le strade; e se prima di notte tornai, fu per il timore che m'infondevano i volti delia folla, volti scoloriti e spianati, come una mano aperta. Il sole era già tramontato, ma il pianto accorato d'un bambino e le rozze preghiere del gregge dissero che mi avevano riconosciuto. La gente pregava, fuggiva, si prosternava; alcuni si arrampicavano sulle stilobate del tempio delle Fiaccole, altri ammucchiavano pietre. Qualcuno, credo, cercò rifugio nel mare. Non per nulla mia madre fu una regina; non posso confondermi con volgo, anche se la mia modestia lo vuole. 
La verità è che sono unico. Non m'interessa ciò che un uomo può trasmettere ad altri uomini; come il filosofo, penso che nulla può essere comunicato attraverso l'arte della scrittura. Le fastidiose e volgari minuzie non hanno ricetto nel mio spirito, che è atto solo al grande: non ho mai potuto ricordare la differenza che distingue una lettera dall'altra. Un' impazienza generosa non ha consentito che imparassi a leggere. A volte me ne dolgo, perché le notti e i giorni sono lunghi. 
Certo non mi mancano distrazioni. Come il montone che s'avventa, corro pei corridoi di pietra fino a cadere al suolo in preda alla vertigine. Mi acquatto all'ombra di una cisterna e all'angolo d'un corridoio e giuoco a rimpiattino. Ci sono terrazze dalle quali mi lascio cadere, finché resto insanguinato. In qualunque momento posso giocare a fare I’addormentato, con gli occhi chiusi e il respiro pesante (a volte m’addormento davvero; a volte, quando riapro gli occhi, il colore del giorno è cambiato). Ma, fra tanti giuochi, preferisco quello di un altro Asterione. Immagino che egli venga a farmi visita e che io gli mostri la casa. Con grandi inchini, gli dico: "Adesso torniamo all'angolo di prima ", o "Adesso sbocchiamo in un altro cortile ", o "Lo dicevo io che ti sarebbe piaciuto il canale dell'acqua", oppure: "Ora ti faccio vedere una cisterna che s'è riempita di sabbia ", o anche "vedrai come si biforca la cantina ". A volte mi sbaglio, e ci mettiamo a ridere entrambi. 
Ma non ho soltanto immaginato giuochi; ho anche meditato sulla casa. Tutte le parti della casa si ripetono, qualunque luogo di essa è un altro luogo. Non ci sono una cisterna, un cortile, unafontana, una stalla; sono infinite le stalle, le fontane, i cortili, le cisterne. La casa è grande come il mondo. Tuttavia, a forza di percorrere cortili con una cisterna e polverosi corridoi di pietra grigia, raggiunsi la strada e vidi il tempio delle Fiaccole e il mare. Non compresi, finché una visione notturna mi rivelò che anche i mari e i templi sono infiniti. Tutto esiste molle volte, infinite volte; soltanto due cose al mondo sembrano esistere una sola volta: in alto, l'intricato sole; in basso, Asterione. Forse fui io a creare le stelle e il sole e questa enorme casa, ma non me ne ricordo. 
Ogni nove anni entrano nella casa nove uomini, perché io li liberi da ogni male. Odo i loro passi o la loro voce infondo ai corridoi di pietra e corro lietamente incontro ad essi. La cerimonia dura pochi minuti. Cadono uno dopo l'altro, senza che io mi macchi le mani di sangue. Dove sono caduti restano, e i cadaveri aiutano a distinguere un corridoio dagli altri. Ignoro chi siano, ma so che uno di essi profetizzò, sul punto di morire, che un giorno sarebbe giunto il mio redentore. Da allora la solitudine non mi duole, perché so che il mio redentore vive e un giorno sorgerà dalla polvere. Se il mio udito potesse percepire tutti i rumori dei mondo, io sentirei i suoi passi. Mi portasse a un luogo con meno corridoi e meno porte! Come sarà il mio redentore? Sarà forse un toro con volto d'uomo? O sarà come me? 
Il sole della mattina brilla sulla spada di bronzo. Non restava più traccia di sangue. "Lo crederesti, Arianna? "disse Teseo. "Il Minotauro non s'è quasi difeso."


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Gennaio 2008)

MM, splendido....
Doveva essere davvero triste la vita da Minotauro....
A volte non pensiamo a quanto sia triste la vita di qualcuno reputato "cattivo"...

Questa è un pò una provocazione...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> MM, splendido....
> Doveva essere davvero triste la vita da Minotauro....
> A volte non pensiamo a quanto sia triste la vita di qualcuno reputato "cattivo"...
> 
> Questa è un pò una provocazione...


Una chicca di Qualità pura, vero? Borges sarebbe stato un grande minotauro!

Meglio un cattivo intelligente, che un buono deficiente


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una chicca di Qualità pura, vero? Borges sarebbe stato un grande minotauro!
> 
> Meglio un cattivo intelligente, che un buono deficiente



Non sono sicura... l'intelligenza non giustifica la cattiveria gratuita... cosi' come la bonta' non giustifica l'idiozia...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono sicura... l'intelligenza non giustifica la cattiveria gratuita... cosi' come la bonta' non giustifica l'idiozia...


Non ho detto che l'una giustifica l'altra...dove lo leggi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La cattiveria in realtà è molto spesso misera. Come la bontà.
Difficile trovare un grande peccatore o un grande santo.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ho detto che l'una giustifica l'altra...dove lo leggi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa Molti ragionavo tra me e mi sono zompata una parte... il non sono sicura e' riferito a cosa preferirei... infatti non saprei scegliere per i motivi che ho scritto... questo e' quello che intendevo... tutt'e due le cose porterebbero estrema infelicita'...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> scusa Molti ragionavo tra me e mi sono zompata una parte... il non sono sicura e' riferito a cosa preferirei... infatti non saprei scegliere per i motivi che ho scritto... questo e' quello che intendevo... tutt'e due le cose porterebbero estrema *infelicita'*...


Tanto quella prima o poi arriva comunque... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lo so letti...a parte gli scherzi, sono convinto che il male quasi sempre (se non sempre) non sia altro che mancanza di conoscenza. E di stupida pretesa di oggettività.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tanto quella prima o poi arriva comunque...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perche' il male esiste? Non esiste il sole figurati il male... tze'... 

Perche' secondo te non e' la stessa cosa essere stupidamente buoni?


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' il male esiste? Non esiste il sole figurati il male... tze'...
> 
> Perche' secondo te non e' la stessa cosa essere stupidamente buoni?


Esiste relativamente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mah...che poi gli idioti molto raramente sono buoni. O cattivi. Principalmente, sono idioti...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esiste relativamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vale anche per i cattivi intelligenti... principalmente sono solo pezzi di m...a...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vale anche per i cattivi intelligenti... principalmente sono solo pezzi di m...a...


Oh yeah!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oh yeah!


Tu principalmente cosa ti consederi bestia?


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu principalmente cosa ti consederi bestia?


il nick dice tutto ienuzza...mica l'ho scelto per caso. Un po' tutto, un fritto misto di cazzate e cose serie...boh...a me sembra di non sapere chi cazzo sono, forse li mi ci avvicino, perchè fondamentalmente non c'è un cazzo da sapere.
E tu?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> il nick dice tutto ienuzza...mica l'ho scelto per caso. Un po' tutto, un fritto misto di cazzate e cose serie...boh...a me sembra di non sapere chi cazzo sono, forse li mi ci avvicino, perchè fondamentalmente non c'è un cazzo da sapere.
> E tu?



Bho! Non lo so... non mi capisco bene... o forse come dici tu non c'e' niente da capire...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho! Non lo so... non mi capisco bene... o forse come dici tu non c'e' niente da capire...


Quello lo diceva De Gregori.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Io ho detto da sapere.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello lo diceva De Gregori.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh scusa... sono distratta...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh scusa... sono distratta...


no..sei matta...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> no..sei matta...



Guarda che se vuoi litigare ci spostiamo di sotto...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che se vuoi litigare ci spostiamo di sotto...


...o di sopra?


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...o di sopra?
















   vero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   il clima e' piu' caldo


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...o di sopra?













Bastardo... vai a risolvere la questione Palestinese va... che tra due settimane ti concio per le feste!! Ti posso minacciare col collo di una bottiglia rotta? Ho sempre desiderato farlo...


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...al calor bianco, addirittura


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...al calor bianco, addirittura


son talmente incazzata che vedo rosso sangue


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> son talmente incazzata che vedo rosso sangue


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


>


Ti dico solo questo e chiudo ... sei una ingrata ed un imbecille unica al mondo.


Fuori da questo post scio'.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti dico solo questo e chiudo ... sei una ingrata ed un imbecille unica al mondo.
> 
> 
> Fuori da questo post scio'.


 
bene bene, ti caratterizzi co queste parole molto eleganti.
complimenti, continua dai.


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2008)

Povero Asterione...


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Povero Asterione...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Povero Asterione...


Poveri pure noi...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poveri pure noi...


E povero anche il cavalloooo ...ahhh beh...si beh...!!


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E povero anche il cavalloooo ...ahhh beh...si beh...!!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Che ti ridi bestia...

Buon Giorno infamanza... Cosa ci portera' questa piovosa mattina... Sangue?


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che ti ridi bestia...
> 
> Buon Giorno infamanza... Cosa ci portera' questa piovosa mattina... Sangue?


 
Naaaa...al massimo rape!!


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che ti ridi bestia...
> 
> Buon Giorno infamanza... Cosa ci portera' questa piovosa mattina... *Sangue?*


Ti piacerebbe eh? Iena bastarda !


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe eh? Iena bastarda !


SCHIFO NON MI FAREBBE...


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> SCHIFO NON MI FAREBBE...


Allora accattati "Planet Terror" di Rodriguez e Tarantino...un film demenziale sugli zombie assolutamente da vedere


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2008)

*Sentite un po'*

Qui piovicchia, è una giornata bigia, l'umore è stantìo, e non promette nulla di buono.... tutto questo antefatto per prepararvi ad eventuali post dissacranti o alla stricnina... sono più cinica di un trattato di Talleyrand....
Buongiorno a tutti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Qui piovicchia, è una giornata bigia, l'umore è stantìo, e non promette nulla di buono.... tutto questo antefatto per prepararvi ad eventuali post dissacranti o alla stricnina...* sono più cinica di un trattato di Talleyrand*....
> Buongiorno a tutti
> 
> 
> ...
















Qui sole splendido, aria fresca e tersa, umore a mille (strano...:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !
Oggi mi sento in perfetta forma fisica e mentale


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Qui sole splendido, aria fresca e tersa, umore a mille (strano...:carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se continui così mi instighi a levare il "tappo" all'isola!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se continui così mi instighi a levare il "tappo" all'isola!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No! Non farlo....


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Qui sole splendido, aria fresca e tersa, umore a mille (strano...:carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VAI A CAGARE MALEDETTO!

Qua piove...


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> VAI A CAGARE MALEDETTO!
> 
> *Qua piove...*


Non avevo dubbi al riguardo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















PPPRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi al riguardo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Bastardo vieni sotto che ti gonfio di parole...


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bastardo *vieni sotto* che ti gonfio di parole...


sotto dove?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sotto dove?


Allo scannatoio... cosa hai penzato bestia... gurda ti lobotomizzo eh...


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allo scannatoio... cosa hai penzato bestia... gurda ti lobotomizzo eh...
















no no  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ok....vado!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> no no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei un disgraziato sei... mi che ti parto di testa lla'!!!


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei un disgraziato sei... mi che ti parto di testa lla'!!!


 
Che dici, lo mettiamo a badare alle pecore  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che dici, lo mettiamo a badare alle pecore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No poverelle loro... si occupera' dei coccodrilli... o i coccodrilli si occuperanno di lui...


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei un disgraziato sei... mi che ti parto di testa lla'!!!


...o' schilleledda, chi no mi ’dda accabbas moi zerriu a mommotti...*




*


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...o' schilleledda, chi no mi ’dda accabbas moi zerriu a mommotti...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Spiacente parlo qualche lingua ma l'ostrogoto o il vandalo proprio non li conosco!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Spiacente parlo qualche lingua ma l'ostrogoto o il vandalo proprio non li conosco!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no... e' solo Sardo Campidanese...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...o' schilleledda, chi no mi ’dda accabbas moi zerriu a mommotti...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A chini schillelledda... l'a ch'izzerriu cugginu miu... cuss'e malu... ti pigara tott'a carpad'e pei!!!


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Spiacente parlo qualche lingua ma l'ostrogoto o il vandalo proprio non li conosco!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o ragazzina, se non la smetti immediatamente ora chiamo mommotti (*)

(*) oscura e temibile figura soprannaturale non meglio precisata...sinonimo di "uomo nero"


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A chini schillelledda... l'a ch'izzerriu cugginu miu... cuss'e malu... ti pigara tott'a carpad'e pei!!!


Ajò zerriaddu immoi!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ajò zerriaddu immoi!


Basta ti prego... non posso ridere a lavoro... mi sto trattenendo e mi fa male la mascella...


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2008)

*Ma....*



moltimodi ha detto:


> o ragazzina, se non la smetti immediatamente ora chiamo mommotti (*)
> 
> (*) oscura e temibile figura soprannaturale non meglio precisata...sinonimo di "uomo nero"


 

... per caso è peloso e "campanato" ???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2008)

Pero'  

	
	
		
		
	


	








C'e' calma/sereno in giro eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

































Pare quasi un forum normale


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... per caso è peloso e "campanato" ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto...e prende al lazo le streghe, per riportarle all'inferno


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Basta ti prego... non posso ridere a lavoro... mi sto trattenendo e mi fa male la mascella...


...che dementi


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto...e prende al lazo le streghe, per riportarle all'inferno


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


>


 
Mi sa che quel tuo amico villico non supera la settimana.... ho giusto un pentolone bello caldo!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sa che quel tuo amico villico non supera la settimana.... ho giusto un pentolone bello caldo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Occhio a cuocere i villici...ricordati di Hansel e Gretel...


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Occhio a cuocere i villici...ricordati di Hansel e Gretel...


Tranquillo, io non faccio prove con i ditini..... te li taglio subito per non avere pensieri... e ploff nel calderone !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (30 Gennaio 2008)

Stiamo diventando sanguinari...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bene, bene...


----------



## Nobody (30 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tranquillo, io non faccio prove con i ditini..... te li taglio subito per non avere pensieri... e ploff nel calderone !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spatter...così mi fai impazzire!!!


----------



## @lex (1 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono sicura... l'intelligenza non giustifica la cattiveria gratuita... cosi' come la bonta' non giustifica l'idiozia...


minchia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













dire di essere d'accordo mi sembra riduttivo.....


----------

